# Alphamax 32 yoke tuning problem....



## Greatmush (Aug 4, 2009)

I just changed my strings and cables for World's Best Strings ones and I have a problem to get my ATA even on both sides. After having put 15 twists to one side of the yoke, I have still an ATA 1/16 longer on one side. The top cam seems to still lean a little bit . Any tricks, ideas beside swaping limbs ?

Mush


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I would not use the ATA from both sides, if you have cam lean on the bottom cam then your top cam will be leaning the same amount if you adjust your yoke by measureing AtA on both sides, If you want to fix top cam lean then use a arrow as a straight edge down the side of the top cam to the bottom and adjust the yoke til you get the arrow perfectly parallel to the string, bottom cam lean is a bit trickier but can be fixed by shimming the cam or swapping limbs


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

agree with nitro, and even so 1/16th off anywhere isnt much to worry about, use an arrow and align cams and dont worry if your measurement is off from side to side, adjust for cam lean and you should be fine


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Nitroboy said:


> If you want to fix top cam lean then use a arrow as a straight edge down the side of the top cam to the bottom and adjust the yoke til you get the arrow perfectly parallel to the string...


I have an AM35 that when I fix the cam lean as you're describing, shoots worse! I can't figure out why the only way I can get decent tears (not perfect) through paper is to purposely add twists to the left limb yoke (RH bow). Of course when I do this, I'm in effect introducing more cam lean. Any suggestions?


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

If you had to put 15 twists in your cable you need another string maker - with the newer Hoyts using there tune charts for length, will get you so close to specs it's silly, one twist bus, one untwist control (for example) your done. There is alot of people stating Hoyt is sending static yokes with fuse strings, in addition to the fact that they turned the axle spacer around on some bows randomly (top axle).


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

Reverend said:


> I have an AM35 that when I fix the cam lean as you're describing, shoots worse! I can't figure out why the only way I can get decent tears (not perfect) through paper is to purposely add twists to the left limb yoke (RH bow). Of course when I do this, I'm in effect introducing more cam lean. Any suggestions?


SHOOTS WORSE? Often after Lean is corrected, a walkback tune to confirm correct rest position is needed. Think of the string (with cam lean) having to correct it's path, and moving, from the instant of release until at rest. That "shift in plane" can have an effect on shooting accuracy, and consistency as well. Check the Nock height (with bareshaft or whatever method works for you). There is no reason other than state of Tune to cause it to shoot worse.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Also..*

Nitro is correct. And, check lean at rest AND at full draw. A good Drawboard or Shooting Machine helps here. Don't trust someone else's eye. You need to see it for yourself.

If the lean changes from at rest to full draw, the ATA (from side to side) is changing as well...


----------

